# Knockoff Perfumes?



## makeupfenatic (Dec 1, 2006)

anyone ever try them? i have the knock version of j.lo's miami glow and i love it it was very cheap and it smells the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 opinions?


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 3, 2006)

I buy a lot of bath and body products from e-tailers and they use dupe fragrance oils.  For the most part they are right on the money.  I figure, if you like how it smells, who cares if it's the original or a knock-off.


----------



## xXBlackStarXx (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_I buy a lot of bath and body products from e-tailers and they use dupe fragrance oils.  For the most part they are right on the money.  I figure, if you like how it smells, who cares if it's the original or a knock-off._

 
which etailers? i've been looking for some good fragrance oils online.


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xXBlackStarXx* 

 
_which etailers? i've been looking for some good fragrance oils online._

 
There are a ton of places.  Almost too many to mention.  If you are looking for a specific scent, this site is very helpful:

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php

Plus they have a comprehensive list of online sellers.

Though when I mentioned e-tailers, I was referring to bath & body e-tailers.  They custom blend the scents in products.  My personal favorites are:

www.sweetmelissanaturalbodycare.com

http://www.sudsandlight.com

http://www.bodyconfections.com


----------

